# Jeden & jedynka



## mcibor

Hi all, I was looking on one thread about trams and wanted to use the name of number one, but not jeden, only jedynka / dwójka / trzydziestka

What is the part of speach for that?
I found 
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liczebnik
but it's not there... yet

It's also not declination, cause jedynka is in nominative case

Anyone?

In English I cannot even specify the difference


----------



## arturolczykowski

"Jedynka" (dwójka, trójka etc) is a noun (or substantive). I know that it is tricky sometimes but  in Polish you can find  nouns which are the names of activities - czytanie, mowa, reading, speech - characteristics, traits - biel, starość,the white, old age - or numbers - jedynka, the one or maybe better - number one - I don't know. 

So, jedynka is a noun not a numeral.


----------



## mcibor

I thought so. But wanted to make sure. I was thinking there could be some special name for this part of speach, so thanks very much!

PS. This is my 100th post


----------



## arturolczykowski

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Duya

mcibor said:


> Hi all, I was looking on one thread about trams and wanted to use the name of number one, but not jeden, only jedynka / dwójka / trzydziestka
> 
> In English I cannot even specify the difference



A reasonable English example is _deuce_ versus _two_, the former meaning "something numbered two". Although its usage is mostly limited to cards (and to number two only), I hope you get the idea. In other cases, English simply "nounizes" the number, e.g. _the nine _means (card, bus, whatever) number 9.


----------



## EdK

mcibor said:


> Hi all, I was looking on one thread about trams and wanted to use the name of number one, but not jeden, only jedynka / dwójka / trzydziestka
> 
> What is the part of speach for that?
> I found
> Liczebnik – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia
> but it's not there... yet
> 
> It's also not declination, cause jedynka is in nominative case
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> In English I cannot even specify the difference


Hi.  I realize I am so late to the party here, but I also was wondering what these were called a well as how to write these for other numbers and I found an answer.  Just in case anyone else in the future might be wondering, they're called rzeczowniki odliczebniowe.  This link will direct you to declensions of these nouns Polish Numerals


----------



## rotan

EdK said:


> Hi.  I realize I am so late to the party here, but I also was wondering what these were called a well as how to write these for other numbers and I found an answer.  Just in case anyone else in the future might be wondering, they're called rzeczowniki odliczebniowe.  This link will direct you to declensions of these nouns Polish Numerals


I guess it's probably just a typo, but it's "odliczebnikowe"


----------



## jasio

arturolczykowski said:


> I know that it is tricky sometimes but in Polish you can find  nouns which are the names of activities - czytanie,


Actually, it's called "gerundium"  similarity with the English "gerund" is not random - although from a Polish speaker perspective, the English Gerund is 'overloaded', because it serves at least both as gerundium and as an active participle.

These examples can indeed be tricky, especially for the English speakers, mainly because English itself is a highly analytic language, and the concept of part of speech is somewhat blurred in this language. Often the same words can be used as nouns, verbs, adjectives, adverbs, etc., depending on the context. And making a noun from virtually any given word often requires merely adding an article. 

In Polish on the other hand, it's not the case. Polish (as well as most other Slavic languages) is a highly synthetic language. With a very relaxed syntax (compared to English) which prevents recognizing the function of the word by their position in the phrase, the parts of speech have to be clearly distinguished by their structures. Hence a variety of methods used to convert the words from one PoS to another and a variety of cognate words serving as various PoSes.


----------



## Lorenc

EdK said:


> Hi. I realize I am so late to the party here, but I also was wondering what these were called a well as how to write these for other numbers and I found an answer.



In English descriptions of Polish grammar jedynka, dwójka,... are referred to by "_nouns derived from numbers"_, "_numeral substantives" _or "_reified numerals"._


----------



## Ben Jamin

mcibor said:


> Hi all, I was looking on one thread about trams and wanted to use the name of number one, but not jeden, only jedynka / dwójka / trzydziestka
> 
> What is the part of speach for that?
> I found
> Liczebnik – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia
> but it's not there... yet
> 
> It's also not declination, cause jedynka is in nominative case
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> In English I cannot even specify the difference


Dlaczego pytasz po angielsku? Podajesz polski jako swój język ojczysty, i pytanie dotyczy języka polskiego na polskim forum.


----------



## rotan

Bez kitu, nawet nie zauwazylem


----------

